# Been really busy, but I am back!



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

HI all. It's been a while since I posted. My schedule has been pretty crazy as of late. The dogs are doing well and performed near flawlessly this year. Boogieman earned his ADBA Ace title and I think he is ranked #2 or #3 in the country in ADBA weight pull at the moment. He has been off for the last month since his last pull. I am working on getting him ready for all of the weight pull nationals in the fall and also for his BH and IPO1. Boogieman also earned his IWPA(International Weight Pull Association) WDS(Working Dog Superior) title and finished as the number 1 dog in his weight class in our region and qualified for nationals. Boogieman earned four CPE agility titles earlier in the year and points towards a couple of others. Boogieman finally earned his last leg of his Dock Dogs Speed Retrieve title. I had schedule conflicts over the last year and a half and kept missing opportunities to trial. The GPA(Global Pulling Alliance) Weight Pull Champion title was the most recent title that he earned; I think. UKC's youngest Super Dog Osy earned his Rally 3 and his working on his Rally Champion title. He will also be competing in Open and Utility obedience later on this year. Osy also earned his IWPA(International Weight Pull Association) WDS(Working Dog Superior) title and finished as the number 1 dog in his weight class in our region and qualified for nationals. The event was in Canada and we weren't able to make it. Osy is earning points towards his Ultimate Air Dogs Senior Jumper Grand Champion title as well. I was honored to have both of my guys featured in the American Pit Bull Terrier magazine put out by Dog Fancy. Oh, I almost forgot. I was recently named Executive Director of Treat em Right Rescue here in Houston. We are the only APBT no kill rescue in town with a brick and mortar location. Check us out at www.treatemright.org! I hope that everyone is well. Here are a few pictures of the guys. Enjoy:








]


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That is such a muscular dog! You sure take great care of him! Very good looking dog!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

SO happy to see you're back! Congrats on the titles with Boogieman!!! I know that is no easy feat, my dog (who fully enjoys pulling me on a walk) cannot currently grasp, pulling for sport. But we will stick with it and see what happens.

One of our other members (can't remember who) said they saw you and Boogie in that magazine!!! Excellent job!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That is an absolutely amazing looking dog! Congratulations on your success.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks! It's good to be back


----------

